# Anyone ever come across Milwaukee mag drill ?



## MW/MC (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello anyone ever come across a variable speed Milwaukee mag drill ? It’s a bit above hobby size 
Thanks hope all is well


----------



## Alexander (Oct 6, 2021)

I think they have those in stock at bolt supply house. Honestly an older mag drill is hard to beat though.


----------



## trlvn (Oct 7, 2021)

Like this?







https://www.boltsplus.ca/productInfo.php?prodID=MIL-2787-22HD

You better get two so you have a backup.  They're only $3,499 each!!!



Craig


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 7, 2021)

I looked and looked at auctions and when they show up they go for too much and are usually roached

I went aliexpress for mine, about 500 including 11 piece annular cutter set.

Princess auto is selling one now too minus the annular cutters

As much as I would like a Milwaukee….. my mag drill can’t cost more that the mill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 7, 2021)

Princess auto Link https://www.princessauto.com/en/magnetic-variable-speed-drill-press/product/PA0008740144


Aliexpress link  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001469158836.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.728e4c4d8NQzw4


If you're familiar with Uncle Wieners..... they also have one similar to Princess Auto.

Comes down to used/auction quality (likely had some 'smoke' let out of the motor') or chinesium.....  As a note, my Aliexpress parcel is the one that shipped to Calgary out of Ontario, then went out to Moncton NB, then Montreal, back to Ontario, then Calgary, then Strathmore, then to my post office.  Added 9 days to the journey but it got here.


----------



## Scattered Parts (Oct 7, 2021)

Occasionally,at auction you can find a decent mag drill for a reasonable price. I purchased a Magtron MBQ100 from an oilfield electrical company that was going out of business. It looked rough and had a couple broken knobs on the handles but it did not let out any of that magic smoke when powered up. I paid $450 taxes and fees included. There were 3 mag drills at this auction. The rest went for around $800. A little cleaning and some new nobs. Perfect. It is a heavy cuss though, at around 50 pounds.


----------



## kylemp (Oct 7, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Princess auto Link https://www.princessauto.com/en/magnetic-variable-speed-drill-press/product/PA0008740144
> 
> 
> Aliexpress link  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001469158836.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.728e4c4d8NQzw4
> ...


I'd suggest not buying it from uncle wieners solely based on return policy. It's probably lower quality than the PA one, likely right around or even higher price than the PA one, and it's not ever going back if it doesn't function right. I haven't actually investigated pricing but I've bought from uncle wieners in the past and it's a tail light warranty from what I'm aware, the things I have compared pricing on uncle wieners can be more for essentially the same product.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 7, 2021)

Few just sold in Calgary on auction at a company closing - they went a bit high, 600 - 800 plus fees - Fein brand. Bucket of annular cutters went very high at 750 plus fees.

I am also with buying on aliexpress - for the price you may as well try it out. Also, there is no reason mag drill should be THIS expensive. I.e. its just a regular drill plus a mag base. 

Few very old mag drills sold for about 200 each with fees about 10 days ago. I bid on all but decided I try to get it cheaper in the future - some were huge and not really "home shop" grade.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 7, 2021)

amen to that Kyle -- hence why I went AlliExpress.  I figured for 300 less, I'd take my chances with shipping (have never had an issue yet) over having it 'now'.

I was just putting out the options if you 'had to have a mag drill in 2 hours in Calgary'.  I've only been to Wieners once...... reminded me of a cross between a dollar-store and princess-auto

But..... after having a mag-drill, it is in the must-have list of tools.  Very versatile and handy if you fab any amount of steel on larger items.  

I may have the bulkiest/shiny yellow drill around!  The part I was impressed with was the cutters..... cut myself taking the first one out of the tube.


----------



## kylemp (Oct 9, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> amen to that Kyle -- hence why I went AlliExpress.  I figured for 300 less, I'd take my chances with shipping (have never had an issue yet) over having it 'now'.
> 
> I was just putting out the options if you 'had to have a mag drill in 2 hours in Calgary'.  I've only been to Wieners once...... reminded me of a cross between a dollar-store and princess-auto
> 
> ...


Yeah, its an option for sure.

A couple things I've learned:

I've got an old one that I picked up for $100 and its done -PRETTY- well but its sloppy in the bearing and really only has clearance for a 1" depth annular cutter. The centering pin deals with the slop more or less, the depth thing is fine for a annular cutter. It also isn't variable speed, just a high-low transmission in it.

One thing thats a super nice to have is coolant of some sort. Maybe not an issue with carbide tipped cutters but I don't own any of those so I tend to keep spraying mine during the cuts to keep the HSS from overheating. It works but its just one more thing to do, and a machine can generally do it better.

The variable speed would probably help in some cases although I haven't really had issues with only having two speeds on mine.

I do however keep borrowing a friends Milwaukee M18 because it uses a telescoping bearing system and has a drill chuck adapter - This is the cats ass for mounting things like linear scales to machines. Is it worth spending over 2500 on? probably not. Just get friends with more money and cool tools and you're set.

The only thing I haven't had experience with (that I very much want to try, guess I need to find ANOTHER friend with cooler tools) is power feed.. if someone has one I'd like to try it out someday (you can be that friend).

EDIT: I also bought one of these - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001940139633.html and it is EXCELLENT, assuming you can A) fit your piece on your machine and B) clamp it down. I'd NEVER suggest running one of these without a very secure workpiece.


----------



## Janger (Oct 9, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Aliexpress link  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001469158836.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.728e4c4d8NQzw4.....  As a note, my Aliexpress parcel is the one that shipped to Calgary out of Ontario, then went out to Moncton NB, then Montreal, back to Ontario, then Calgary, then Strathmore, then to my post office.  Added 9 days to the journey but it got here.



Was shipping really $212? 
How do you like it? 
Is the drill a big powerful one? 

Seems like a good project to make one too.


----------



## Janger (Oct 9, 2021)

Janger said:


> Was shipping really $212?
> How do you like it?
> Is the drill a big powerful one?
> 
> Seems like a good project to make one too.


220V and 50hz?


----------



## kylemp (Oct 12, 2021)

I wouldn't have ever ordered off of this site but since someone here has and got the product:
https://vevor.ca/products/1hp-750w-...ng-annular-cutter?_pos=7&_sid=95c011572&_ss=r


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 12, 2021)

Janger said:


> Was shipping really $212?
> How do you like it?
> Is the drill a big powerful one?



Drill was 444, shipping was 142 (all CDN)
I like it fine.... not a precision specimen but does the job.  The rack/pinion is 'okay' and you can tighten it up w/gibs etc to get it smoother.  Motor is variable speed, but that is easy to augment.  



Janger said:


> 220V and 50hz?



It said 220V in the add, but arrived as 120V plug.


You could absolutely make one, and when the drill fails I'll be augmenting it as required.


----------



## phaxtris (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a Milwaukee mag drill, the one with the permanent magnet but corded drill motor, i like it, it is very well thought out for field use, the carrying handle being high up and perpendicular to the body of the drill, the handle being able to swap from side to side and just being a simple 1/2" drive is worth its weight in gold when your using it in the field

i have used a lot of different mag drills over the years, i dont think i have ever seen a variable speed one, even the 2 speed gear box only makes a small difference with twist drills....for those very rare times you use a twist drill in a mag drill

power feed is gimicky, and not worth the extra cost..auto coolant makes a giant mess and quite often clogs/breaks....a squirt bottle is honestly the better option (or for me usually a pop bottle with a slit in the lid)


----------



## Scattered Parts (Nov 3, 2021)

This is the mag drill i picked up for $450 at auction. Variable speed is quite nice when going through very thick material. Mine has the swivel base also. I haven't used a regular twist drill in it yet so no idea how it would perform.  One thing you do need is hearing protection. It is loud. A strong helper also is handy for those awkward locations. It does weigh around 50 pounds.  The safety chain is there for a purpose. Use it. The magnet releasing if someone unplugs the drill would ruin your day.
http://www.magtron.co.uk/mbq100.html


----------



## buckbrush (Nov 8, 2021)

There are lots of choices on Amazon .ca


----------

